
Call for Prevent-style strategy to stop children engaging in cybercrime - Bamberg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/07/call-prevent-style-strategy-stop-children-cybercrime-government
======
applecrazy
I'm pretty sure kids these days aren't stupid enough to not realize that
stealing people's personal information is considered illegal. This is most
likely a recruiting tactic.

